# Oct 20th Oh Vanity ! Tea Street Band and Jagz Kooner



## Cooking Soup (Sep 25, 2012)

COOKING SOUP return to *Brixton Grosvenor* with a very Special OH! VANITY All-Nighter...

http://www.theticketsellers.co.uk/tickets/oh-vanity-all-nighter/10022776?ref=p4890-link2705


We are pleased to finally get the band we have been trying to book for nearly 2 years to play. Liverpool's TEA STREET BAND finally grace the soup stage. They truly are an amazing band and the write up below sums them up perfectly...

"....Remember the spirit of 88. Dole queues getting bigger, the Conservatives in power and class war on the streets.



But at the same time, shiiining out of the gloom, came the birth of Acid House. One of the most significant cultural movements of the 20th Century. Before corporate clubbing in faceless venues with bland promoters always looking at the bottom line, this was community and creativity and spirit.

Now the Tories are back and the number of unemployed is rising again, but thankfully for those of you too young to remember the first time round or those of you who should know better but don’t, we give you The Tea Street Band.

They are causing a minor riot every time they play. In the past few months they have organized a series of warehouse raves featuring classic Acid House sets with guest DJs such as Andy Carroll (Cream, The State) as well as modern contemporaries James Rand (Chibuku).

Tea Street Band are a bastard mutilation that in its most extreme combines 808 State with Doves and the gang mentality of The Happy Mondays and the grooves of the Charlatans

Their balaeric anthem ‘Fiesta’ is a already a massive hit with the disillusioned youth in Liverpool. A strange and heady concoction that is making their growing fanbase keep coming back for more.

Fuck me a real rock n roll band! This will be a hedonistic adventure to remember...."

LINK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gixJVGF5K8w



Given that people will be buzzing off the TSB, we thought we'd carry on the Party on till silly o'clock.

We are honoured that JAGZ KOONER is leaving his Studio to make a rare DJ appearance.

Jagz was in Sabres of Paradise back in the day and is known for his amazing remixes of The Charlatans, Primal Scream, Kasabian and Oasis. Rest assured the dancefloor will be bouncing (and not just Nico from the TSB).

This is a man who took a work of greatness and made it even better so much so that the band actually played his remix live (check out my Beautiful Friend by the Charls)...and he knows Reuben Wu (A hero of the Soup)

As if thats all we give you....

Cooking Soup are putting a record out on glorious 7" and the very band who are supplying us with the tunes, MERCURY 13, are making their London Debut. M13 are one off Liverpools best kept secrets and their double A-side (Searchlight/Again,Again,Again) will appeal to those who appreciate the lost art of song writing. They have been compared to Weller,Shack, SFA and The Style council so am sure they will go down well with you all.

LINK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU9FCVZA3aE



Finally,South Londons finest Mod band THE THEME complete the bill. They have just played Pretty Green at the behest of the main man himself and are starting to pick up a lot of notice around the capital. Great tunes in the style of Mr Weller and the Rifles and a tremendous live show is guaranteed. They have a loyal fanbase already by all accounts.

LINK http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=239253662835869



Shiiine DJ's as always complete the bill so expect all the quality anthems. CJ may finally be back as well !!!!

Get advance tickets as last soup sold out and we cant get you in if this is the case... £5 is a bargain as well

TICKETS via THE TICKE SELLERS

https://www.theticketsellers.co.uk/tickets/oh-vanity-all-nighter/10022776


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

*gets microscope out to read text


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2012)

looks interesting, really want to see the Tea Street Band


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 17, 2012)

bump for the week


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> bump for the week


cheers...still tempted! Hope to make it if I can persuade a few people....


----------



## Cooking Soup (Oct 17, 2012)

Karova have been added to the bill.....4 great bands, Rare DJ outing by Jagz Kooner (Oasis/Kasabian/Sabres of Paradise remixer/member) and the usual great people who come the soup. The Grosvenor is also a cracking boozer with a legendary Gaffer !!


----------

